

Third eye volunteer Nepal - trekkingbuddha
http://www.volunteersummernepal.org

======
Red_Tarsius
Very interesting service. I was actually surprised to see fees in a
volunteering program, but they take care of pretty much anything.

[http://www.volunteersummernepal.org/nepal-teaching-
english-v...](http://www.volunteersummernepal.org/nepal-teaching-english-
volunteer-program) Is there any application deadline?

